# Officer Down: Police Officer Wayne Pitt - [Washington, District of Columbia]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

04/11/2007
*D.C. officer injured while directing traffic dies*

*Officer Down: Police Officer Wayne Pitt* - [Washington, District of Columbia]

*







Biographical Info*
*Age:* 57
*
Additional Info:* Officer Pitt had served with the Metropolitan Police Department for 4 years and had previously served as a police officer in North Carolina for 20 years.
*Incident Details: *Officer Pitt was providing traffic control for a religious procession and had stopped traffic at an intersection. As the procession passed Officer Pitt observed a scooter that was about to enter into the path of the procession and he exited his patrol car to stop it. He re-entered the patrol car when he realized that it was still in gear. The patrol car struck the scooter, another vehicle, and a tree.[/B]

*Cause of Death:* Injuries sustained in a traffic accident
*Date of Incident:* April 6, 2007

*End of Watch*: April 10, 2007

*Officer Injured in Friday Mishap Dies*
The Associated Press
Wednesday, April 11, 2007
WASHINGTON, D.C. - A Metropolitan Police Department officer injured during a traffic control assignment has died.
Officer Wayne Pitt died this morning at Washington Hospital Center as a result of injuries he suffered Friday night in Northwest. Pitt was escorting a Holy Week procession when he got out of his patrol car to try and stop a motor scooter from entering the route.

When he realized the vehicle was still in gear, he tried to get back inside. The car struck the scooter, a Metrobus and a tree. Pitt suffered internal injuries.
Police say the 57-year-old officer joined the Metropolitan Police Department four years ago. He also spent 20 years as an officer on the Raleigh-Durham police force in North Carolina.


----------



## masscopk9 (Jan 20, 2007)

R.I.P Officer Wayne Pitt.


----------

